# Pse



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

Pse had a bow called a Rageous that looked similar to yours.


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*that is it*



jmoose77 said:


> Pse had a bow called a Rageous that looked similar to yours.


That is the Rageous.

Made in 1998, 1999, and 2000 with different cam set ups.

Here is a link to old PSE tune charts.

http://tune.pse-archery.com/


----------



## DDawg00001 (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks guys, it is the Rageous.
Funny thing is they don't list it in a solo cam set up.
Any idea what cam that is?
Thank you for the help.
Dave


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

I'm not real sure but it could be the lightning cam.


----------



## DDawg00001 (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks again.
With your help, I was able to figure out what bow it is, what cam, & that whatever shop replaced the limbs for him was idiots.
This bow has 80# limbs, but backed out almost out of the pockets it was drawing in the 70's!
ATA is supposed to be 40" with a 6" brace. 
It had 38" ATA with a 7 + " brace.
My best guess is that it should have a 42.5" control cable, with a 100.5" string.
It had a 41" cable & 98" string on it (hand written on the sticker)!
Got the cable & a 99" (only one they had close) today & installed tonight.
ATA at 39" now with 6.5 brace, & alot better feeling draw.
Dave


----------



## browningBAMA (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks for posting that pic, that is a cool looking bow!


----------



## HICK (May 12, 2005)

I wanted one of those SOOOOOO bad when they were making them. Looking at it now i wonder what i was thinking lol


----------



## Bert Colwell (Jun 25, 2005)

Yes, that was definately one of the bows to have in those days! It is amazing how much the technology and appearance has changed, but still the same basic design of modern day Hoyts (just a bit more refined).


----------



## browningBAMA (Nov 10, 2004)

yeah i was going to say it looks like one of the hoyts to me as well


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

HICK said:


> I wanted one of those SOOOOOO bad when they were making them. Looking at it now i wonder what i was thinking lol


dude you shoot a katera??? this bow looks to be one of your bows ancestors??


----------



## HICK (May 12, 2005)

txcookie said:


> dude you shoot a katera??? this bow looks to be one of your bows ancestors??


Ha HA. yeah true but the new hoyts do have a cleaner look


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

HICK said:


> Ha HA. yeah true but the new hoyts do have a cleaner look


Yes they do infact IMHO they are the best lookn and best overall performing bow being made over the last 3 yrs! 

PSE Owns LOW Price to HIGH perfromance though so for a guy like me a new bow is gonna be a PSE.


----------



## HICK (May 12, 2005)

txcookie said:


> Yes they do infact IMHO they are the best lookn and best overall performing bow being made over the last 3 yrs!
> 
> PSE Owns LOW Price to HIGH perfromance though so for a guy like me a new bow is gonna be a PSE.



Yeah me too. I ordered my bow madness xl on monday. Great shooting bow and you can beat the price


----------



## riverrat70 (Jun 13, 2007)

I think that is a lightning cam. I had a Mach 8 that came as a 1 cam and the bottom cable kept hitting the limb. I sent it back to PSE and put the Maxis cams on it and new limbs. Those Rageous bows looked pretty cool.


----------

